#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Ouverture d'un nouveau showroom  Fs.

## cuisineacb

Ouverture d'un nouveau showroom  Fs.
Armoires, meubles de cuisine, meubles de salle de bains, de meubles personnaliss.
de nombreux modles  choisir.


** Office: Rte. de Tetuane, Mghogha Kbira, Res. Safae; N 351 B, local 2 .90050 Tnger 05 39 95 11 97


** Show Room Fs : Bd Mohamed V, Inmeuble Makatibe El Madina, 4 etage, N30. 05 35 93 24 53


Show Room Tanger : Residence Rim, Av De Fares (Ex. Route De Rabat.) 06 62 06 05 35

----------

